# I need a wiring diagram on a 3-pump set-up on 4 stich's single dump



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

How do I wire my solenoids to my 4 Switch plate on a 3 pump setup?? I only had 10switch's on a 2pump set-up in the past. This is my frist 3-pump set-up with single dumps. I'm a little lost here...


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Damn,no pics yet?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Go to the Technical section of LIL lots of helpful info there and illustrations to help you sire up your set up

Each 4 switch panel has a 9 wire cord

Red-power 24 volt turn on which is the middle of your switches themselves

Than you'll have 2 wires for your front dump along with 2 wires for the front pump to solenoids for power

You will have a wire for each rear pump power to solenoids and each dump 

That is 9 wires


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

BigNasty85Regal said:


> Go to the Technical section of LIL lots of helpful info there and illustrations to help you sire up your set up
> 
> Each 4 switch panel has a 9 wire cord
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help :thumbsup: I just have 1 more ? now....So my Swtich's are Swtich #1 -Front Pump,Swtich #2- Both rear pumps,Swtich #3 -3wheel Left,Swtich #4 -3wheel right.
So how do I wire Swtich #2 to make both pumps go up & dump


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

to the top


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Your Switch pannel Wires

RED- Power
WHITE - Left Front Pump - so this would be for the Front Pump? You mean to wire this to my solenoids to get power to the front pump right??
Green - Right Front Pump- so this would be spilt into 2 wire for each rear pump right??,I mean to the solenoids to get power to both pumps at the same time right??
Brown- Left Front Dump- so this wire go right my Adex wire to get my front pump to dump,right??
Orange - Right Front Dump- so this would be for each rear dump to get the pumps to dump at the same time right??
Red/ w/White strip - Left Rear Dump - go my dump wire?
Black w/Blue Stripe Left Rear Pump - go to my left solenoids to power to my pump right?
White w/blue stripe Left Rear Pump - go to right rear dump wire?
Blue - Right Rear Pump go to my right solenoids to power up my right rear pump right??


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

ok,so heres some pics for to you to see it


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

RED- PowerWire

FRONT

White -Left Front Pump
Green - Right Front Pump


Brown- LeftFront Dump
Orange - Right Front Dump 

REAR

White/ withblue stripe - Left Rear Pump
Blue - Right Rear Pump 
Red/with White Stripe - Left Rear Dump
Black/ with Blue Stripe - Right Rear Dump 

I still don't get,I have a Single Dump Adex set-up. So what the Fuck do they mean left and right front dump and pump? This is Not a 4 pump set-up. It just 3 pump set-up!!
So how in the Fuck do wire Swtich #2 to get right and left Back pumps to power on and to dump?? 

If not finger buy the end of the day Tuesday,I'm tosting this Shit in the Trash And buying a New from CCE.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Ok both front pump wires wire them together as one. So where they hook up to solenoids they are working as one for your front pump. Than run the dump wires the same to the adex as it won't matter what you hook up on the front dump as it will dump the adex ok?

red-24 volt turn on
Green and white twist together as one and run to front solenoids
Brown n orange wire together as one this goes to adex power on candle top or plug
White with blue stripe is power to solenoids for left rear pump
Blue is power to solenoid for right rear pump
Red with white stripe goes to dump wire off left rear pump
Black with blue stripe goes to dump wire off right rear pump


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Hook it up as I have said n your good to go n the rear will dump with switch #2 both dumps together n both rear pumps can lift individually n dump individually as well


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Oh n switch #2 can lift the rear together as one also


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

BigNasty85Regal said:


> Ok both front pump wires wire them together as one. So where they hook up to solenoids they are working as one for your front pump. Than run the dump wires the same to the adex as it won't matter what you hook up on the front dump as it will dump the adex ok?
> 
> red-24 volt turn on
> Green and white twist together as one and run to front solenoids
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

BigNasty85Regal said:


> Ok both front pump wires wire them together as one. So where they hook up to solenoids they are working as one for your front pump. Than run the dump wires the same to the adex as it won't matter what you hook up on the front dump as it will dump the adex ok?
> 
> red-24 volt turn on
> Green and white twist together as one and run to front solenoids
> ...


Thanks BigNasty I will do as said :worship:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

No problem homie


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Oh n u want that slowdown after the adex dump on the return port in the pump not before the dump


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

BigNasty85Regal said:


> Oh n u want that slowdown after the adex dump on the return port in the pump not before the dump


o right,well let me shot some better clean over my gold leaf,then I'll take off my front pump and re-do that slowdown :thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Did you get it all wired up?


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

BigNasty85Regal said:


> Did you get it all wired up?


It should done in the 20-30mins. I'm still not sure if I'll make it out to Tusla for this sundyad Hop off :dunno:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Get a extension cord cut off the plug in on one side about 2 foot or so up the cord and wire that other end as a hopping switch to a 3 prong switch in which u can plug in


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

BigNasty85Regal said:


> Get a extension cord cut off the plug in on one side about 2 foot or so up the cord and wire that other end as a hopping switch to a 3 prong switch in which u can plug in


Looks like its going to work after all. I just got done doing all the wireing. I hit the dumps,all 4 of them worked out. But as soon as I hit the front pump,the Fucking Swtich Box went up in smoke!! :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:

I going to post looking for REAL Hydraulic shop in Arkansas on here!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

What happened?


----------



## listoB (Nov 17, 2010)

What happend is he hooked it up to the wrong battery n fried his shit he was trying to get 24v but did it backwards n put way to mych power all his switches are fried


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Yeah that'll do it


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

listoB said:


> What happend is he hooked it up to the wrong battery n fried his shit he was trying to get 24v but did it backwards n put way to mych power all his switches are fried


x2,but I goyt all New Swtich's today. But I not sure were my Dis-coneck power gos?? 

Here's a pic of my shit ass set-up 










and my new swtich's


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Yup,I done with it. The Frist ***** to come here and wire this bitch up Righ will get $100.00 $CASH$ :h5:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Dude how about you pm me your number send me pics of set up I'll walk you through it for whatever


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Disconnect for set up goes to 1st battery in series on the negative post


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

BigNasty85Regal said:


> Disconnect for set up goes to 1st battery in series on the negative post


ok,I got it on the right battery,but I don't have it off the negative post:banghead: so maybe this is Y my shit isn't working right...


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

LOWASME said:


> ok,I got it on the right battery,but I don't have it off the negative post:banghead: so maybe this is Y my shit isn't working right...


So its hooked up now just on 24v to see if I can get my front switch to work and I still don't have any power


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Ok you have one part of the disconnect to the frame or battery rack and one on the 1st negative post on your first battery in series? And you have it wired like I told you before?


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

BigNasty85Regal said:


> Ok you have one part of the disconnect to the frame or battery rack and one on the 1st negative post on your first battery in series? And you have it wired like I told you before?


Yup,I have one on the frame rack and one on that 1st Negative post. Right now I noly have 2 Batterys is series to get 24v. I pretty sure the Switch is Wire like you said. I took some pics of it today...


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

BigNasty85Regal said:


> Ok you have one part of the disconnect to the frame or battery rack and one on the 1st negative post on your first battery in series? And you have it wired like I told you before?


WHY R U EVEN ON HERE TRYING TO HELP? YOU NEVER EVEN SUCCESSFULLY INSTALLED A SETUP BEFORE.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

LOWASME said:


> x2,but I goyt all New Swtich's today. But I not sure were my Dis-coneck power gos??
> 
> Here's a pic of my shit ass set-up
> 
> ...


U NEED TO USE A CRIMPER FOR INSULATED CONNECTORS. ALL THAT EXPOSED METAL FROM THE CONNECTORS IS GONNA CAUSE A FIRE IF THOSE SCREWS EVER COME LOOSE.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

ALSO MAN, IF U GONNA USE CRIMP CONNECTORS DON'T SOLDER THE WIRES LIKE THAT. YOU NEED TO TWIST THE WIRES TOGETHER 3 FULL TURNS AND USE A CONNECTOR THAT WILL LET BOTH WIRE FIT. IN YOUR CASE USE THE BLUE ONES, RED ONES ARE TOO SMALL.


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

LOWASME said:


> Yup,I have one on the frame rack and one on that 1st Negative post. Right now I noly have 2 Batterys is series to get 24v. I pretty sure the Switch is Wire like you said. I took some pics of it today...


Here's them pics


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Jack Bauer said:


> ALSO MAN, IF U GONNA USE CRIMP CONNECTORS DON'T SOLDER THE WIRES LIKE THAT. YOU NEED TO TWIST THE WIRES TOGETHER 3 FULL TURNS AND USE A CONNECTOR THAT WILL LET BOTH WIRE FIT. IN YOUR CASE USE THE BLUE ONES, RED ONES ARE TOO SMALL.


Thanks,I done 2 set-up in the past with just 2 pumps on a 10 swtichs. But this 3 pump set-up is killing me :nicoderm:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

well,I guess I should go and try to work on this agin :ugh:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

<p>


Jack Bauer said:


> WHY R U EVEN ON HERE TRYING TO HELP? YOU NEVER EVEN SUCCESSFULLY INSTALLED A SETUP BEFORE.


</p>
<p> </p>

R u kidding me dude I've had 5 lows with switches lol


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

BigNasty85Regal said:


> <p></p>
> <p> </p>
> 
> R u kidding me dude I've had 5 lows with switches lol


Yea Fuck *Jack Bauer, Hes just a Newbi that has No car!!








*


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

BigNasty85Regal said:


> <p></p>
> <p> </p>
> 
> R u kidding me dude I've had 5 lows with switches lol


YOU HAD A BUCKET REGAL AND A RAGEDY S-10. AND GOT PUNKED OFF THIS SITE AND OUT OF LOWRIDING BY RO AND STREET SWEEPAZ. AFTER YOU MOUTHED OFF AND RIPPED ****** OFF. SO STFU BITCHBOY.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

LOWASME said:


> Yea Fuck *Jack Bauer, Hes just a Newbi that has No car!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AIN'T U THAT GUY WITH THE SCION THAT POSES NAKED WITH PILLOWS? LMAO @ BEING A NEWBIE, I GOT ALIAS NAMES THAT ARE 10 YEARS OLD.


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Jack Bauer said:


> AIN'T U THAT GUY WITH THE SCION THAT POSES NAKED WITH PILLOWS? LMAO @ BEING A NEWBIE, I GOT ALIAS NAMES THAT ARE 10 YEARS OLD.


  ​ Join Date Jan 2010 
Location CTU 
Car ClubCounter Terrorist Unit 
PostS:161 = A.K.A. Newbie,
So your saying that you got more than 1 screen name on here? Y do you have more than 1 name on here?


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

LOWASME said:


> ​ Join Date Jan 2010
> Location CTU
> Car ClubCounter Terrorist Unit
> PostS:161 = A.K.A. Newbie,
> So your saying that you got more than 1 screen name on here? Y do you have more than 1 name on here?


Join Date 01-10-2010 Last ActivityToday 08:26 AM - Look,I know you seen this post fucker, So Y do have 2 names on here? Who did you scram? I feel a Banned coming :twak:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

LOWASME said:


> Thanks,I done 2 set-up in the past with just 2 pumps on a 10 swtichs. But this 3 pump set-up is killing me :nicoderm:


The absolute only difference in your new 3 pump set-up is 2 more wires. 1 to the dump and 1 to the solenoids for that 3rd pump, exactly the same as the other pumps. 7 wires total, one to 24V and 1 per dump/1 per noid bank.

I'm curious why you have two 6 prong switches when you're running 3 pumps with 1 dump each. You should have got three 3 prong to control each pump separately and a 6 prong for the rear. and get rid of those crap soldered connections and redo it with the larger terminals and some terminal crimpers.


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> The absolute only difference in your new 3 pump set-up is 2 more wires. 1 to the dump and 1 to the solenoids for that 3rd pump, exactly the same as the other pumps. 7 wires total, one to 24V and 1 per dump/1 per noid bank.
> 
> I'm curious why you have two 6 prong switches when you're running 3 pumps with 1 dump each. You should have got three 3 prong to control each pump separately and a 6 prong for the rear. and get rid of those crap soldered connections and redo it with the larger terminals and some terminal crimpers.


Thanks,well this is how I got the box from *Boricua Customs*


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

LOWASME said:


> Thanks,well this is how I got the box from *Boricua Customs*


Yes & the original panel was wired for a 2 pump setup with double dumps like you asked when you got it from me about 6 months ago  

But its real easy to wire it for a 3 pump setup, Bignasty85RegaL explained it, I also send you pms how to wire it, so I really dont understand why your having problems.

Your problem is not in the switch panel, but its probably gonna be, your batterys (one bad battery in the bank will cause it to not work), or a bad ground to your setup.


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Boricua Customs said:


> Yes & the original panel was wired for a 2 pump setup with double dumps like you asked when you got it from me about 6 months ago
> 
> But its real easy to wire it for a 3 pump setup, Bignasty85RegaL explained it, I also send you pms how to wire it, so I really dont understand why your having problems.
> 
> Your problem is not in the switch panel, but its probably gonna be, your batterys (one bad battery in the bank will cause it to not work), or a bad ground to your setup.


Thanks,I got the it wired right,I re-did the grounds.
so one bad battery in the bank will cause it to not work?

So what should I do? Re-Charge the rest of my battery's beside my 2 new ones?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Charge all your batteries than have them LOAD TESTED at a auto parts store to see if they r good or not


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

BigNasty85Regal said:


> Charge all your batteries than have them LOAD TESTED at a auto parts store to see if they r good or not


Well do,I'll start now


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

BigNasty85Regal said:


> Charge all your batteries than have them LOAD TESTED at a auto parts store to see if they r good or not


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

BigNasty85Regal said:


> Charge all your batteries than have them LOAD TESTED at a auto parts store to see if they r good or not


ok,so i did that. It seems like I have 2 bad batteries.

I took my 2 brand new batteries and wire it up to just 24 volts and I still can't get any power to the switch's??  Now what the fuck could it bee?:banghead:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Man dude problem after problem. Has to be the disconnect or something


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

BigNasty85Regal said:


> Man dude problem after problem. Has to be the disconnect or something


can't bee,Cuzz I got a new-one. That one see in the pic is the new Disconnect. I had a old pull the handle kind the sucked...


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Ok you do have your 24 volt turn on for the whole system connected to the positive of your 2nd battery and you have your solenoids hooked up on the S post on the first noid in series and make sure your system don't have a loose wore anywhere than you won't get nothing either like your power wire on your 1st switch


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

BigNasty85Regal said:


> Ok you do have your 24 volt turn on for the whole system connected to the positive of your 2nd battery and you have your solenoids hooked up on the S post on the first noid in series and make sure your system don't have a loose wore anywhere than you won't get nothing either like your power wire on your 1st switch



ok BigNasty85Regal,I will check it all out today and see what happens...:around:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

so I re-did my power cable today and now I got my dump to work. It seem like that older RED wire got brunt :thumbsdown:

I'll guess I'll go back there and see what happens. I'm still only just 2 batteey's just at 24 volts to play it safe this time:werd:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

LOWASME said:


> so I re-did my power cable today and now I got my dump to work. It seem like that older RED wire got brunt :thumbsdown:
> 
> I'll guess I'll go back there and see what happens. I'm still only just 2 batteey's just at 24 volts to play it safe this time:werd:


So I just check,all 3 click,but tha last swtich,my Right Rear Dump. I got No clicking sound coming from back there? :dunno:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Fuck man,dose any 1 have a Good 4 switch Box that is wired for a 3 pump single Fucking Dump set-up for sale? That's what I Fucking ask last time for! This shit is Fucking GAY! Y in the Fuck am I not getting any Fucking power to my front pump?:finger:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave::wave:i can do 1 4 U


LOWASME said:


> Fuck man,dose any 1 have a Good 4 switch Box that is wired for a 3 pump single Fucking Dump set-up for sale? That's what I Fucking ask last time for! This shit is Fucking GAY! Y in the Fuck am I not getting any Fucking power to my front pump?:finger:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

CHROME-N-PAINT said:


> :wave::wave:i can do 1 4 U


I don't know,I'm about to just take this Fucking blazer down to local scrap yard and crush it. I'm sick of looking at this Fucking Lowrider that is all wired up and dosen't fucking work right! I will Not part any thing off it. I would be more happy to see all my $Money$ spent in it to get crush. This way none of them Lowballers niggs here that think they pick out what they want,God Damn Fucking Low Baller's!!:nicoderm:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey I'm still here if you need me


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

90coupedraggn said:


> Hey I'm still here if you need me


If you want it, $1,500 with No pumps!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

LOWASME said:


> I don't know,I'm about to just take this Fucking blazer down to local scrap yard and crush it. I'm sick of looking at this Fucking Lowrider that is all wired up and dosen't fucking work right! I will Not part any thing off it. I would be more happy to see all my $Money$ spent in it to get crush. This way none of them Lowballers niggs here that think they pick out what they want,God Damn Fucking Low Baller's!!:nicoderm:



If you can pay gas, I can come get it straightened out for you bro


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

AndrewH said:


> If you can pay gas, I can come get it straightened out for you bro


Sounds great,when do you wanta come? Hell,whats your palypal and I'll paypal you now. Just let me know,Thanks


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:ttt


AndrewH said:


> If you can pay gas, I can come get it straightened out for you bro


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

well,I guess I have one other lowrider builder here in Russellville checking it out this Sunday,but it isn't going to be free. Said it would be around $200.00 :ugh:


----------

